# LET Archive?



## Mun (Aug 7, 2014)

Is anyone archiving LET at this time, or keeping a running bot going to keep a concurrent copy do to all the deleted and vanishing threads?

Just out of curiosity.


----------



## yolo (Aug 7, 2014)

That can be another one of your projects!


----------



## Jade (Aug 7, 2014)

I would bet Drmike would be doing something like this  I'm not sure though.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 7, 2014)

While I could see the benefits of it, I think it's giving LET way too much credit than it's really worth 

I do have a few threads archived just in case, but in the end it's all... blahhh...


----------



## drmike (Aug 7, 2014)

Mun said:


> Is anyone archiving LET at this time, or keeping a running bot going to keep a concurrent copy do to all the deleted and vanishing threads?
> 
> Just out of curiosity.


Well, there are multiple things going on to accomplish such a thing.

Would require an initial mirroring of content.  Then it would require a later check of such content sort of frequently - maybe quarterly, arguably monthly.

Then you'd had to be scouring the page and noting key differences.

It's also a huge pile to ping regularly.  They have some very high IDs on stuff (although I can confirm they are padding numbers by at least 50% and a big heap of deleted IDs on all sorts of stuff).

If I started smacking them for all that data or anyone else, I'd expect some proactive blacklisting and such and a game of cat and mouse.

That said, I have something informally 

If you are curious about something in particular, feel free to PM me details and I'll look into it.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Aug 8, 2014)

Import the RSS of http://lowendtalk.com/discussions/feed.rss to database and check for new content every 15 mins or lesser.

Pretty intensive on the server though.


----------



## k0nsl (Aug 8, 2014)

...plus, one must take into account that some of the content is only available to registrants/members.


----------



## kcaj (Aug 8, 2014)

drmike said:


> Well, there are multiple things going on to accomplish such a thing.
> 
> Would require an initial mirroring of content.  Then it would require a later check of such content sort of frequently - maybe quarterly, arguably monthly.
> 
> ...


The site is behind CloudFlare so that would make it harder for them to detect a large amount of traffic from a single IP.


----------



## drmike (Aug 8, 2014)

1e10 said:


> The site is behind CloudFlare so that would make it harder for them to detect a large amount of traffic from a single IP.



CF is pretty nasty at least to level they have it configged in front of LE* currently.  I routinely get  a CF waiting screen where CF is doing/checking who knows what.

Pretty sure I've got CAPTCHA slapped too by CF.

Definitely would need to slow drip request pages to be a good netizen.


----------



## Schultz (Aug 8, 2014)

Not worth drmikes time IMHO. LET is just a bunch of deadpoolers, scammers & drama all mixed into one pot.


----------



## drmike (Aug 8, 2014)

Boxode said:


> Not worth drmikes time IMHO. LET is just a bunch of deadpoolers, scammers & drama all mixed into one pot.


Oh there are plenty of half flushed turds in that toilet over there.  Intelligence gathering doesn't necessarily mean watching smart people


----------



## Mun (Aug 8, 2014)

drmike said:


> Oh there are plenty of half flushed turds in that toilet over there.  Intelligence gathering doesn't necessarily mean watching smart people



I was thinking about it more because of the threads that constantly disappear.


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (Aug 8, 2014)

It's not worth the trouble. At the end of the day it's a forum that you guys invest too much time into. Archive other things that are actually worth archiving.


----------



## kcaj (Aug 8, 2014)

drmike said:


> Definitely would need to slow drip request pages to be a good netizen.


I'm confident you wouldn't. I've used HTTrack previously to archive the whole of LEB and LET with a active connection limit of 100. Worked fine. Not sure how HTTrack handles updating existing copies or tracking changes.


----------



## drmike (Aug 8, 2014)

1e10 said:


> I'm confident you wouldn't. I've used HTTrack previously to archive the whole of LEB and LET with a active connection limit of 100. Worked fine. Not sure how HTTrack handles updating existing copies or tracking changes.


Bahahaha, you bad netizen.

Obviously, I like to exercise courtesy and stealth.  I don't want the cluster to melt and them to blame a DDoS on me.


----------



## willie (Aug 9, 2014)

Boxode said:


> Not worth drmikes time IMHO. LET is just a bunch of deadpoolers, scammers & drama all mixed into one pot.


Yes, this.  I completely lost interest in LET after coming here.  I don't see why bother archiving LET.


----------



## DomainBop (Aug 9, 2014)

drmike said:


> Oh there are plenty of half flushed turds in that toilet over there.  Intelligence gathering doesn't necessarily mean watching smart people


That statement should also be applied to WHT 

Actual question asked by a provider who sells VPS and dedicated servers on WHT: _"*Does the T.O.S apply to users with VPS or Dedicated Servers?* "If you provide VPS Hosting and/or Dedicated Servers, does your Terms of service and privacy policy and acceptable use policy and so on policies. Apply to those who purchase VPS or dedicated?"_

I'm assuming he copied and pasted his TOS from a host in a box kit.

//end thread hijack



> It's not worth the trouble. At the end of the day it's a forum that you guys invest too much time into. Archive other things that are actually worth archiving.


Agree


----------



## Wintereise (Aug 9, 2014)

What surprises me the most is that despite being separate from the cesspool that is LowEndTalk, people here can't help but keep bringing it up.


----------



## drmike (Aug 9, 2014)

The reason why LET and LEB still remain slightly relative is because a good subset of folks no matter what has happened and been proven vile on those sites, still continues to be active over there.

It is also a distribution / PR site for new companies including some of those "cloud-wannabe" hosts.

And, it's a good place to discover new folks you will inevitably bump into, in the future, on the other more business-like sites.

An archive of LE* must include time in space multiple snapshots to show various naughty indicators, like their sink setting to make troubled posts just go away.

To me, LE* archive is to continue building pre-event intelligence and projecting what is going to happen at various companies.


----------



## mojeda (Aug 9, 2014)

1e10 said:


> The site is behind CloudFlare so that would make it harder for them to detect a large amount of traffic from a single IP.


This is not exactly true, CloudFlare is able to proxypass your real IP to the site, however LET would need to have configured it both at server level and/or at the vanilla forum level (assuming vanilla has an option for that).


----------



## mikho (Aug 9, 2014)

mojeda said:


> This is not exactly true, CloudFlare is able to proxypass your real IP to the site, however LET would need to have configured it both at server level and/or at the vanilla forum level (assuming vanilla has an option for that).


Since the admin/mods can see the users IP it is configured correct.


Otherwise all users would have the same IP.


----------



## Mun (Aug 9, 2014)

This is why we need to archive LET. For moments like this:


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 9, 2014)

That's not something that `we` need.  If it interests you, by all means go for it.

Personally, I see not point in devoting the energy to _acknowledge_ that site, let alone justify the nonsense that originates there with discussion and archiving.  If you need any further proof of corruption or foul play, you've simply had your eyes closed the past couple years.

I for one treat that group of clownshoes the same way as I do trash tabloids at the grocer - the only necessary acknowledgement is to move them out of the way when someone leaves them stacked in front of the newspaper.


----------



## serverian (Aug 9, 2014)

This site is hilarious lol: http://www.hostingmemes.com/


----------

